# where do you live?



## saskiayankee (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello, 

My question is: where do you live? 
I mean in which country? 
I'm curious


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello Saskiayankee, I live in the US, the state of Maine to be more precise. We get four beautiful seasons, five if you count MUD season! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I live in the USA in Kansas. Its right in the middle of the US. They grow lots of wheat, sunflowers and there are more cows than people in my state. The largest city is Wichita. Boeing, Cessna, Learjet and Beechcraft airplanes are made there.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

I live in the USA in FL, specifically in Mims/Geneva. We don't have much out here, nice general store....LOL We live in a gated community we all have about 7+ acres and our own lake access, dirt roads to ride our horses on. We get flooded pretty badly come rainy season. :wink:

Part of our front acreage. We have 2 ponds.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

frickin all over, and it gets old 

Primarily 

USA

Rowlett TX
Waco TX
South Austin TX


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Funland... oops I mean Finland (Norther Europe, between Sweden and Russia).

Conan O'Brien made our country little more famed because he claims that our president (female) looks like him. We also had two bad school shootings in Finland recently.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in the USA. But I move around a bit. I'm also a citizen of New Zealand.  
I'm originally from NJ, but am currently in Montana.


----------



## saskiayankee (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you for the comments. 
You all live far away! :-o
Many people lives in Americas


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Canada!


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

New Zealand


----------



## Mtrider96 (Oct 21, 2008)

Montana USA.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm from the US - precisely Texas. I live just south of the fourth largest city in the US - Houston!

I live in the suburbs, but it's horse-country out here - everyone's got 'em. :]


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Australia!


----------



## saskiayankee (Apr 29, 2009)

LeahKathleen said:


> I'm from the US - precisely Texas. I live just south of the fourth largest city in the US - Houston!
> 
> I live in the suburbs, but it's horse-country out here - everyone's got 'em. :]


 
Houston? :-o
That is very often on Tv, on animal planet, do you know?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

saskiayankee said:


> Hello,
> 
> My question is: where do you live?
> I mean in which country?
> I'm curious


Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Alberta Canada !


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

Good Ol' New Zealand


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i grew up in the provance of quebec in canada , but now live in kansas u.s.a


----------



## Nicole88 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ontario, Canada!


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

Australia


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

United Kingdom


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Australia, in the very western suburbs of Sydney  but I am married to a US citizen and we have a house in the, USA, Rhode Island to be precise and my immigration interview is 23rd of June, so close to moving permanently and no more back and forth every 3 months. I love the North Eastern USA


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Minnesota, USA


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

What a diverse group we have!


----------



## saskiayankee (Apr 29, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> What a diverse group we have!


yes, that's what I think


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Very diverse! I'm currently living in the U.S.A. in North Carolina but just moved from California and before that was living in Michigan up near Canada.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm stuck in Central Pennsylvania. The only thing we're known for is Penn State University, University Park. Go Nittany Lions!!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

centrestableswendy said:


> I'm stuck in Central Pennsylvania. The only thing we're known for is Penn State University, University Park. Go Nittany Lions!!!!


Are you kidding? Pennsylvania is famous for all sorts of things. Chocolate being one of the major ones in my book :lol: Plus all the historical stuff. Been a few years since I've been there but I remember its a very pretty state too.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Like TaMMa89, I live in Finland, except that i live in the capital city, Helsinki  
It's really expensive here and i wanna move away.


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

I live in good old New York USA (not the city)...about 20 min form Erie PA


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Paradise USA


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

Alabama USA


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Oregon, USA Good old west coast!


----------



## Hagane (May 17, 2009)

Poland.. Anyone knows where it is?


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

LOL @ Hagane - of course we know where Poland is!


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

I live in New York State, in a little rural town about 20 mins. north of the Pennsylvania border. There is nothing better than trail riding in the Fall around here - everyone should try it - atleast once, I'll post some pics of my fall adventures sometime. Also not far from me is the city of Syracuse, NY, there are many horse shows there year-round. Good shopping there, too. ha! ha!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Iceland :smile:
I like it here, but it kinda sucks when you go abroad.. I think every Icelander has had this converstation;
Someone: Hi where are you from?
Icelander: Oh, hi! I'm from Iceland 
S:Oh, Ireland! It's a great place...
I: Oh no, I'm from ICEland..
S:It's not the same?

And then come the questions about igloos, eskimos, polar bears, tundras, etc. :lol:


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Michigan City/La Porte, Indiana USA. About an hour away from Chicago. Right next to Lake Michigan. All we have here is the beach, a HUGE outlet mall, and then tons and tons of corn fields. lol


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Iceland :smile:
> I like it here, but it kinda sucks when you go abroad.. I think every Icelander has had this converstation;
> Someone: Hi where are you from?
> Icelander: Oh, hi! I'm from Iceland
> ...


Don't worry. Some people think we have polar bears walking across our streets too . (And if somebody don't know that isn't true). Or then they don't even know what or where Finland is.

The curse of small, globally nugatory country .


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I live in the Greater Toronto Area. (Thats Ontario for people who dont know =)


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> Don't worry. Some people think we have polar bears walking across our streets too . (And if somebody don't know that isn't true). Or then they don't even know what or where Finland is.
> 
> The curse of small, globally nugatory country .



Soo true! xD

When i lived in Germany people would always ask me about the igloos,polar bears, penguins etc here in Finland! xD made me laugh everytime! hahaha...
and when my friend lived in Canada and her mom spoke finnish to her, her friends would ask her if she was speaking chinese!!!! xD lol... :shock:
And alot of people don't know where finland is!!  so sad! xD


----------



## ItalianCutie9407 (May 22, 2009)

japan in wonderland 
you really dont need to know lol


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

OMG ItalianCutie that is teh cutest little horse ever in your avatar!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

manhirwen said:


> OMG ItalianCutie that is teh cutest little horse ever in your avatar!




What's up with it's hooves though??? :?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

whitetrashwarmblood said:


> Michigan City/La Porte, Indiana USA. About an hour away from Chicago. Right next to Lake Michigan. All we have here is the beach, a HUGE outlet mall, and then tons and tons of corn fields. lol


Hey, we sometimes went through there on the way to see my grandparents in Converse, Indiana. 

I'm in central IL, where the soil is a beautiful black and the land is FLAT.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Tho my permanent resident is in Canada, I spend on average 12 weeks a year in California.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Only the best, of course... Canada, eh!


----------



## NokotaWildHeart (May 27, 2009)

I live in the USA in Vermont. Where I live we have ALOT of trees, lakes and rivers. Not much citys, just a small town. The weather up here is always changing! Its raining one day or its blazing hot -_-, I think the mountains can't figure out what kind of weather it likes.


----------



## AmyandAmy (May 28, 2009)

i live in the UK
am i the only one?!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

AmyandAmy said:


> i live in the UK
> am i the only one?!


My mom's boyfriend is from the UK!
He lives here now, though.


----------



## Royal Affair (Jun 2, 2009)

Currently Mississippi but I'm a military brat so I've lived everywhere form New Jersey to Hawaii and back again.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Stroudsburg, Pennsylvania, USA! Never moved and probably will when I go to college.


----------

